# Functional Critique 2 year old



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Mainly I am interested in critiques on his structure but full critiques are welcome. He just turned 2 years old. As you will notice he does have a stubby tail(born like this) and he has a very short coat. He is easty-westy it seems like his elbows are quite close together I know some people say this can change as the dog fills out. Is that likely after 2 years old? As a puppy he was straight at 7-8 weeks I just noticed looking through the pictures.

He is over standard height and weighs 85 lbs.

I have been curious about structure since I read the threads on crabbing as my guy does this all the time. If he is trotting it is at an angle and this is all off leash. Here is one of the threads to compare.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/174822-running-diagonally.html

If anyone knows how a particular area effects movement could you please explain. For example if the withers is incorrect in what way would could this effect the dog? And feel free to comment on things other than how his structure could cause crabbing I am curious about everything.


Stacked









Free standing









Rear









Front


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

He is very handsome


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

What a cute tail! I've never seen that in a GSD before. I think he looks like he is in great shape. I also like his coloring. He has a nice, alert expression on his face in these pics.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

handsome boy


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't offer a critique, but I just have to say I'm digging that bobtail! CUTE!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

I think he is lovely
His topline is not straight, it has a few dips in it
Very expressive face
I would have thought he was younger as he looks like he needs to fill out.
that may still come


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

WOW! What a great tail! I am in love! LOL! Beautiful boy! 

My Falko was quite easty westy and very narrow chested to rather later in life. A lot of it did self correct as he filled out, but he was a very late bloomer. I wish I could tell you at what age he finally matured, but it was kind of a slow process over time. I do know that it was way older than 2 years.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I love his tail also! Except people always ask "what did you do to his tail?" like I chose for his tail to be this way


He is very immature and goofy in personality so his looks suit him.


As for his top line when I run my hand along his back it is smooth until I come to the spot where you can see a raised area along his back. Here I can feel 3 or 4 vertebrae really prominently and then it goes smooth again. Not sure what would cause that?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Young male that has yet to fully mature (that will come around 3-4 yrs of age). OK withers, nick behind withers. OK topline though his croup should be longer. Good angulation in front. His upper arm is rather straight though not as short as some. Very good angulation behind. It is this lack of balance that is most likely causing the crabbing. He probably has decent drive from the rear, but his straighter shoulder doesn't allow for the same amount of reach. He does toe out a bit and that can improve as his chest fills out with maturity. He also is standing a bit cow-hocked on the right rear. The way you have him standing with his head reaching up is making his pasterns look straighter than they are. I would like to see more bone on a male and better feet.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Young male that has yet to fully mature (that will come around 3-4 yrs of age). OK withers, nick behind withers. OK topline though his croup should be longer. Good angulation in front. His upper arm is rather straight though not as short as some. Very good angulation behind. It is this lack of balance that is most likely causing the crabbing. He probably has decent drive from the rear, but his straighter shoulder doesn't allow for the same amount of reach. He does toe out a bit and that can improve as his chest fills out with maturity. He also is standing a bit cow-hocked on the right rear. The way you have him standing with his head reaching up is making his pasterns look straighter than they are. I would like to see more bone on a male and better feet.


Thank you Lisa

I have some questions if you don't mind.

I did think there was something a bit off about his upper arm so glad you explained that. Also I notice most dogs (or at least many of the critiques I looked through) are described as "could have a longer croup" I find it hard to see this especially when you add in the angle of croup and length and how those together affect how the dog appears. Do you have any pics that shows different lengths of the croup? Also is the position of the tail an indicator of the length of the croup? If the tail is set on high then does that mean the dog has a short croup?


----------

